# Pens



## Mallardman (Jul 24, 2017)

finished these babies the other day.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2017)

Very nice array! A choice for everyone. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 25, 2017)

Great group! The 2 red ones stand out for me. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 25, 2017)

Sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice group of pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice work! Those two red pens are really striking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 24, 2017)

Thank you guys for the kind words. I was pretty proud of them.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice. If @ripjack13 will show me how, I hope to make some as nice! Not likely, with my incompetence. But worth striving for. Will be back in CT in a week or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Nice. If @ripjack13 will show me how, I hope to make some as nice! Not likely, with my incompetence. But worth striving for. Will be back in CT in a week or so


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice pens....whats the one on the far right?


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice pens....whats the one on the far right?


Mappa Burl, the 3 dyed ones are box elder and the other one is salt cedar.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 25, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Nice. If @ripjack13 will show me how, I hope to make some as nice! Not likely, with my incompetence. But worth striving for. Will be back in CT in a week or so


When he gets around to teaching you let me know I'll send you some pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 25, 2017)

Mallardman said:


> When he gets around to teaching you let me know I'll send you some pen blanks.


Thanks, but I have too many pen blanks. Can't even give them away. I will be taking a box of assorted blanks with me when I head back to Connecticut on Sunday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 25, 2017)

Those are my favorite kind of problems to have lol


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 25, 2017)

Those are very nice, i really like the 2nd from the left.

@Ralph Muhs have @ripjack13 show you using some of his snakewood. He is a real artist with the snakewood...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2017)

Mallardman said:


> Mappa Burl, the 3 dyed ones are box elder and the other one is salt cedar.



Oops...I meant the kit....


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are very nice, i really like the 2nd from the left.
> 
> @Ralph Muhs have @ripjack13 show you using some of his snakewood. He is a real artist with the snakewood...



I make scrapwood from snakewood....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I make scrapwood from snakewood....


You make firewood from snakewood if Michele gets in your shop.


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 26, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Oops...I meant the kit....


Psi rollster

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice....thanks...


----------

